# ******* word of the day



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I got this from frozenbutt. Had to share....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's Funny right there...I don't care who ya are ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think those are some of my relatives. LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Tom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How did the guy on the right get his chest burnt and not his arms ? Do you think he was wearing the sleeves that he cut off of a shirt ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like it. Gonna have to use it myself!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't know myself Don. Had to have been a good reason or not..... lmao


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep those are ******** alright, good one!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That was good Bones, Thanks!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good one! That's great thanks.


----------

